
justin.tv as a way to interview people for jobs - amichail

======
amichail
Would you broadcast your life for a chance at getting a job?

From an employer's perspective, this would be an excellent opportunity to
really know employee candidates. The employer will see what they are like on a
day to day basis -- both on professional and personal levels.

Moreover, the broadcast could include what's on the candidate's computer
screen. This would be a good way to evaluate their coding ability and see how
easily they get distracted by email, social apps, etc. for example.

Such a life broadcast might be an open-ended job interview with no particular
employer in mind.

------
davedash
Sounds great for the employer... not for the potential employee. Even in the
role of an employer...

I don't want to know that much detail about someone. Day to day things about
whether they get distracted or how they code isn't as important as week to
week things... how well do they deliver on what they say they will. I could
care less if someone was on mySpace most of the time, if they managed to get
business taken care of, great.

